# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Adapter za wc

## Serpentina

... je li must have ili se može i bez njega?
Koliko ste ih platile i gdje ste ih kupili?
Mekani, tvrdi, anatomski?

Danas sam vidjela jedan anatomski u apoteci, renomirana firma, 88 kn. Puno? Čini mi se.
No-name, mekani i nadasve maleni, 60ak kuna.
Kojim smjerom da se krećem, recite mi... :D

Nisam našla nigdje temu o ovako bitnoj stavci bezpelanaštva  8)

----------


## anjica

ne kuzim na sto mislis   :Embarassed:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Nije must, al je lakše, da ne moraš pridržavat dijete da ne upadne, i eventualno se uplaši. Kao i tuta, najobičnija vulgaris. Nemoj najmanju da ne bude žuljala.

----------


## mamina mica

Mi smo isli i bez toga.   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

mi imamo lojtrice. s adapterom. prezadovoljni smo.

----------


## litala

ida i noa nisu koristili nikad, nikakvih problema.

leo dobio za prvi rodjendan al smo odnijeli kod bake i tamo nije htio ni blizu bez toga (onaj najjednostavniji, iz tl-a)

sad nemamo nikakav i necu ga ni kupovati za ami.

----------


## shogi

mi kupili, ne koristi ga, kad sjeda na školjku želi da ga neko drži bilo stavili ga ili ne

mi smo ga kupili jer nije htio sjediti na školjki
nije pomoglo, ni sada ne voli

----------


## Eci

Moji nikad nisu volili sjediti na kahlici. Uvijek su htijeli biti kao mi veliki, tako da mi je jako dobro došao adapter. Isto običan, tvrdi. Imali smo po jednog kod svake bake, doma, na moru.
Meni je definitivno bio must have!

----------


## litala

e, da, moji nisu ni kahlicu/tutu/bukalin  :Wink:  koristili bas cesto...

ida i noa izuzetno rijetko, leo kad bi wc bio zauzet (a to je bilo cesto  :Wink: ) 


ja sam ih odmah posjedala na wc, lijena mati  :Razz:  a sto se tice propadanja ili ne, nisu nikad propadali, naucili su jako brzo kako sjediti na skoljci i ne upasti unutra, nikad nikakvih strahova nisu imali a drzanje za ruke dok obavljaju svoje nisam nikad povezala s upadanjem u skoljku ili strahom od istog - drzala sam i kad bi sjedili na tuti i na wc-u i vani iza grma  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

mi imamo jedan, 55 kn , cca
dobar je , pazila sam kako stoji na WC daske, ima produžetke koji idu ispod nogica sve do vanjskog ruba WC daske

neš virovat, al ja se još sječam kak boli  kad te adapter učepi za kožu

----------


## Linda

U našem slučaju se pokazao najupotrebljivanijim rekvizitom od dana kad sam ga kupila za Megicu prije 4 godine. Ona je oduvijek voljela oponašati starije, a budući da nikad nije vidjela mm-a ili mene da piškimo usred boravka u "neku čudnu kantu", nije joj ta ideja uopće bila privlačna. Zato sam nabavila našu "patkicu"- adapter u obliku patke, anatomski plastični, u TL-u, bogme je i koštao (100 kn), ali definitivno se isplatio i curka je mogla obavljati sve na pravom mjestu. Sa svojih 5 i pol godina još ga koristi, kao i Linda koja je pelene skinula s 18 mj. isključivo na PATKICI.

Inače, meni se takvo obavljanje nužde čini puno higijenskije, sve ode ravno u WC, a dok isprazniš tutu i opereš je, posiješ bakterije posvuda.

----------


## meda

mi imamo od BC onaj od tvrde plastike, kupljeno u TL, 30 kn
. dorian ga koristi kad ide kakati, kahlicu nikad nije htio koristiti pa sam mu to kupila. nije ni to htio vidjeti jedno vrijeme, onda je samo jedan dan rekao da hoce da mu ga stavim i od tada uredno sjedi na tome i kaka (nece piskiti, osim ako je uz kakanje, niti hoce u kahlicu)

ne znam kako je tvoje dijete veliko, moje je s dvije godine minijaturno i dosta mu je nezgodno sjediti bez icega na wc-u. probali smo par puta uz drzanje, u gostima, al nis  nije napravio.

nije nam taj adapter idealan, jer kad piski dosta izleti po vani, i jos on namjerno napinje da posprica van  :Grin:  
tako da ako netko ima neki dobar prijedlog koji ima visi onaj dio naprijed za deckice slobodno nek se javi

----------


## meda

> Inače, meni se takvo obavljanje nužde čini puno higijenskije, sve ode ravno u WC, a dok isprazniš tutu i opereš je, posiješ bakterije posvuda.


potpis! nije meni zbog bakterija toliko, nego mi se jednostavno  gadi i ne da mi se to radit  :Grin:  

jedva sam se spasila ispiranja ukakanih pelena, nema sanse da jos kahlicu perem. naravno, ako ne moram

----------


## Serpentina

ima 17 mjeseci i 12,5 kg
Oko mjesec dana nema dnevne pelene, uglavnom ja sjedim iza nje dok piški/kaka i pridržavam je. Nije naporno, samo sam lijena   :Embarassed:

----------


## leonisa

obican, u pevecu, 9kn
ide i bez toga  :Smile:

----------


## mama sanja

Mi smo M. kupili prekrasan, koji ima nastavke preko ruba školjke (ispod nogica) i ispalo je da mu je premali, tj. pi...nja mu je jedva stao unutra, pa smo ga odnjeli kod bake (kao, za silu je dobar), gdje je ostao do dana današnjeg i kupili u Getrou običan za 18kn. Taj obični sad koristi i L., a onaj kod bake je i njemu skoro premali (tj. ja ne vidim je li se popiškio ili ne), pa smo i za kod bake kupili u Getrou isti, još uvijek po istoj cijeni  :Grin:  .

----------

